# Mon hackintosh a du mal avec FCP-X



## Supdc (5 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

je possède un hackintosh sous Mac OS X 10.8 et je réalise en ce moment quelques montages sous Final cut x. Je viens de passer à une caméra full hd, donc mon mac à un peu de mal...

Voici ma configuration (avec le score Novabench entre parenthèse)
- Intel Core 2 duo 2.2 Ghz (147)
- 2 go de ram (100)
- Disque dur 500go en sata 5400 Rpm (16)
- Carte Graphique Radeon HD5670 1GB (153)

Je dispose d'un budget maximum de 100 euros, ainsi que me conseillez-vous de changer ?

Mettre un ssd de 64go en mode fusion et doubler la ram sans changer le processeur est-il le mieux à faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## edd72 (5 Février 2013)

Ben déjà, ça doit ramer sévère sans FCPX sous ML...

Déjà, pour ML, 8Go est le minimum vital  => 40


----------



## itOtO (5 Février 2013)

Augmenter la RAM et mettre un SSD, pour 100 c'est faisable avec un 64Go, dans cette taille de SSD c'est pas les plus rapide mais par rapport à ton 5400t/min ce sera le jour et la nuit!


----------



## Madalvée (5 Février 2013)

Le principe du Hackintosh normalement c'est de se monter des configs plus puissantes que les Mac vendus


----------



## momo-fr (6 Février 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Le principe du Hackintosh normalement c'est de se monter des configs plus puissantes que les Mac vendus&#8230;


Pas obligatoirement, c'est même plutôt de monter une machine sous OSX pour bien moins cher que l'équivalent chez Apple&#8230; ou une config qui n'existe pas chez Apple.


----------



## Supdc (6 Février 2013)

Oui pour moi c'est plutôt l'inverse, j'ai eu ipod touch il y a 3 ans, puis un iphone 3gs et enfin un iphone 4. Souhaitant profiter des avantages de l'écosystème, et ayant gouté au joie du système d'exploitation chez des amis, je voulais absolument un mac, or faute du budget nécessaire (étudiant) j'ai monté un hackintosh. Mais bien sûr dès que j'aurai le budget adéquate je sauterai le pas 

Concernant mon "mac", à part le démarrage assez lent, tout fonctionne parfaitement 

Je vais donc installer un ssd de 64go. Concernant la ram, les 8go ne seront-ils pas limiter par le processeur ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## edd72 (6 Février 2013)

Supdc a dit:


> Je vais donc installer un ssd de 64go. Concernant la ram, les 8go ne seront-ils pas limiter par le processeur ?



Hein?

Si limite il y a ce serait ta carte-mère.

Vérifie ce qu'indique le fabricant de ton PC niveau RAM max.


----------



## JPTK (6 Février 2013)

La ram est indispensable, avant le SSD, 2 go c'est vraiment pas assez, y a pas de raison que ta carte mère n'accepte pas 8 go.


----------



## Supdc (13 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, oui je voulais dire la carte-mère 
Donc j'ai acheté un ssd de 60go : le kingston v+200, ainsi que 2go de ram supplémentaire (portant à 4go ma ram totale). J'avais un bon de réduction de 10euros, donc j'en ai eu pour 65 euros.
Après une réinstallation complète sur le ssd en gardant mon disque dur de 500go pour mes documents/médias, tout fonctionne impec.
Il démarre en 17s, les applications s'ouvrent presque immédiatement et je n'ai plus de problème avec Final cut (après avoir en plus réglé en media proxi et supprimer le rendu en arrière plan).

Bref je ne vis plus au moyen-âge, merci encore à vous 
Prochains changement dans quelques mois: carte-mère avec sata 3, 4go de ram supplémentaire et nouveau processeur...je reviendrais peut-être vers vous


----------

